# refused entry



## Stevan (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi
A friend of a friend was refused entry at joburg, he is american.he was traveling from ghana. Reason was he had some gold and ghana customes had given him wrong paperwork. He did declare and not try and smuggle. He returned to ghana. My question is what he needs to do now to travel to south africa. He will not be carrying gold . Will he automaticaly be eefused entry again. Does he need to apply for any sort of document to enter.

Many thanks
Steve


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

Stevan said:


> Hi
> A friend of a friend was refused entry at joburg, he is american.he was traveling from ghana. Reason was he had some gold and ghana customes had given him wrong paperwork. He did declare and not try and smuggle. He returned to ghana. My question is what he needs to do now to travel to south africa. He will not be carrying gold . Will he automaticaly be eefused entry again. Does he need to apply for any sort of document to enter.
> 
> Many thanks
> Steve


I don't know why your friend of the friend was refused entry unless there is more to the story. You would go to passport control first. Then declare what you have after your passport has been stamped.


----------



## Stevan (Jun 30, 2009)

Quite possibly but that is all the info i have. Does anybody have any info on re entry after refusal


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

If he was refused entry with a substance/thing that he didn't have papers for, it stands to reason that if he now arrives (1) with the substance and the right paperwork or (2) without the substance, he should be granted entry.

Unless, of course, he now has some sort of record based on the substance being illegal, etc.


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Stevan said:


> Hi
> A friend of a friend was refused entry at joburg, he is american.he was traveling from ghana. Reason was he had some gold and ghana customes had given him wrong paperwork. He did declare and not try and smuggle. He returned to ghana. My question is what he needs to do now to travel to south africa. He will not be carrying gold . Will he automaticaly be eefused entry again. Does he need to apply for any sort of document to enter.
> 
> Many thanks
> Steve


Perhaps the friend of a friend should find out whether readmission will be automatically refused?

A friend of a friend is usually not a personal friend?


----------

